# Passenger cancelled on me after driving her 70 miles out of area-how can I get paid



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

I live in Toledo OH near the Michigan border. Michigan is a no fault state so for some reason we can't pick up passengers there (even though we can take passengers there).

Our nearest airport is Detroit which is at least 50 minutes away and for a while I was refusing all Michigan rides unless the passengers told me up front they'd tip me a decent amount and I make them give me the tip up front (I got burned once by someone that promised to take care of me and their idea of taking care of me was giving me five stars). Not worth the deadhead time otherwise but I found out with the Uber agreement agreement I don't have to end the trip until I'm back at the Ohio/Michigan border so now I take any Detroit trips since I don't live that far from the border.

I don't mention I'm ending the trip at the border and just take all passengers since if they don't tip I still come out ahead. If the passenger tips me well I end the trip in Detroit and if they don't tip I just end it at the border figuring they're out more money than if they tipped and I'm getting compensated.

I was off from my regular job and decided to drive this afternoon. Had a request to go to Novi Michigan I almost declined it since there is a lot of road work to deal with coming back since the highway I use southbound is shut down for construction but figured it was a slow time of day and if she didn't tip I would end the trip at the border and with the road work going on would come out ahead.

The ***** was bragging on her cell phone to someone on her phone that she had a $20 uber credit and it would be a cheap trip and she had the balls to says on the phone that you aren't suppose to tip your uber driver. I wish now I would have just pulled over to the nearest exit and left her. She also *****ed during the trip I didn't have bottled water and wanted to borrow a phone charger when she got off the phone. Even though I had an iPhone charger I wasn't going to lend it to her after the comment about tipping and told her I didn't have one on me and she started going on that uber drivers should have water and phone chargers at all times.

As I pull up to the house she demands I end the trip and said I better not try pulling a fast one on her like the last time she took an Uber to Detroit and the driver didn't end the trip till he got back to Ohio. I knew she wasn't going to tip and I told her to review the uber agreement and it states we can end the trip at the border (I felt like telling her if she wasn't such a cheap ***** and would have tipped me $25 I would have ended the trip there even though I wouldn't have made anything). She said "then I'll show your ass I'm cancelling the trip and reporting your ass to uber, last time the driver tried that shit I got a $20 credit from Uber (probably the credit she used on the trip to screw me and since she cancelled she'll use it to help get home) and she did cancel

Hopefully the screen shot comes through but it is showing I drove her ass 68.84 miles and an hour and 14 minutes with a $0 payout. Why in the hell is Uber allowing a passenger to cancel a trip and if they do why aren't they getting charged for the miles they were driven? What really sucks is with roadwork it was 80 miles and 1:45 back home so I wasted three hours and put 150 miles on my car for nothing. And why on earth is Uber giving these passengers credit for being charged mileage for a ride they took? Do I have any recourse with Uber?

The T&C say I should get paid my time back to the state line but right now I'd be happy just getting the fare to Novi, better than nothing.

From now on when someone asks me to drive them out of state I'm refusing the trip unless they tip up front. Really sucks I can't rate her and I'm surprised she had a 4.88 rating (but I guess if she cancels trips they can't rate her low).


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Just keep pestering Uber support until you get paid. Tell them she canceled before her destination and she made you feel uncomfortable the whole trip, cursing at you and bragging to friends on the phone how she gets free rides on Uber all the time...


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

handiacefailure said:


> I live in Toledo OH near the Michigan border. Michigan is a no fault state so for some reason we can't pick up passengers there (even though we can take passengers there).
> 
> Our nearest airport is Detroit which is at least 50 minutes away and for a while I was refusing all Michigan rides unless the passengers told me up front they'd tip me a decent amount and I make them give me the tip up front (I got burned once by someone that promised to take care of me and their idea of taking care of me was giving me five stars). Not worth the deadhead time otherwise but I found out with the Uber agreement agreement I don't have to end the trip until I'm back at the Ohio/Michigan border so now I take any Detroit trips since I don't live that far from the border.
> 
> ...


So what happen , you get paid or what ?


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Hoodat said:


> So what happen , you get paid or what ?


Haven't heard back from Uber support but am going to keep pestering them. So far I'm not getting paid, apparently if a passenger cancels the trip they don't have to pay even though I drove her over an hour



ratethis said:


> Just keep pestering Uber support until you get paid. Tell them she canceled before her destination and she made you feel uncomfortable the whole trip, cursing at you and bragging to friends on the phone how she gets free rides on Uber all the time...


I'm going to. Thing is she got to her destination and that's where she cancelled. If Uber is going to allow a passenger to cancel then why aren't they getting charged for the miles/time riden at least instead of $0 and why is Uber so stupid to give a passenger who cancels after that many miles a credit?????? What's to stop a passenger from taking a two hour uber ride and asking the driver to stop a half mile away at a gas station to use the bathroom and then cancelling the trip for a $0 fare?

I wish I would have pulled over and just left her a** at a reststop and cancelled in hindsight now.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Do not stop trying. There is no reason why you shouldn't get paid. 
If you have a hub near by go speak to someone in person. 
Don't take no for an answer.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It should have paid you upto the point where she cancelled. That's how it used to be.They have paid me the full fare before but it was only $17 but 70 miles might scare Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

handiacefailure said:


> I live in Toledo OH near the Michigan border. Michigan is a no fault state so for some reason we can't pick up passengers there (even though we can take passengers there).
> 
> Our nearest airport is Detroit which is at least 50 minutes away and for a while I was refusing all Michigan rides unless the passengers told me up front they'd tip me a decent amount and I make them give me the tip up front (I got burned once by someone that promised to take care of me and their idea of taking care of me was giving me five stars). Not worth the deadhead time otherwise but I found out with the Uber agreement agreement I don't have to end the trip until I'm back at the Ohio/Michigan border so now I take any Detroit trips since I don't live that far from the border.
> 
> ...


Human skulls sell for up to $600.00 . . . .


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

If you keep pestering you will get paid. Side note PAX using a credit does not effect your pay. You still get the normal rate for miles and time.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

PTUber said:


> If you keep pestering you will get paid. Side note PAX using a credit does not effect your pay. You still get the normal rate for miles and time.


Yeah I know a credit has no effect on what I get paid but if she cancels and it's a $0 fare that means I get $0. I'm really hoping Uber will reimburse me for my mileage/time to the state line and charge her. It's cases like this that make me not want to drive for Uber and never go out of my way for passengers


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

In a lot of places the cabs can do double charge when going out of town.

Just keep sending support emails and don't stop. If you don't get it after a week go to the news about it.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Where in the Uber agreement does it say you can leave the trip running until you return to your area?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

When long distance confefe is invovled, Cash > Uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NCHeel said:


> Where in the Uber agreement does it say you can leave the trip running until you return to your area?


I think this is only allowed in some areas


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Make sure to include "Department of Labor" on your messages to support.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think this is only allowed in some areas


I don't see where that is binding in any way. We get a button to charge a rider extra when necessary? I've done several of these 100 mile one way trips to South Carolina where you can't pick anyone up till about 20 miles to the border. I refuse to do them now. A 3 hour trip for $60 makes no sense.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I think that's exactly when you can do them. When you get a ride to an area where you cant pick anyone up.

Check out this thread and video. Good info.
But i think you have to get pax to agree to this before hand. But Uber is ok with you doing that deal.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/getting-paid-for-long-trips.156323/#post-2330107


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> I live in Toledo OH near the Michigan border. Michigan is a no fault state so for some reason we can't pick up passengers there (even though we can take passengers there).
> 
> Our nearest airport is Detroit which is at least 50 minutes away and for a while I was refusing all Michigan rides unless the passengers told me up front they'd tip me a decent amount and I make them give me the tip up front (I got burned once by someone that promised to take care of me and their idea of taking care of me was giving me five stars). Not worth the deadhead time otherwise but I found out with the Uber agreement agreement I don't have to end the trip until I'm back at the Ohio/Michigan border so now I take any Detroit trips since I don't live that far from the border.
> 
> ...


That's outrageous. Hope you get paid.
Uber should deactivate that woman's account.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I think this is only allowed in some areas


It's allowed for Ohio drivers for trips to Michigan. We can end the trip at the Ohio/Michigan line as soon as we hit the area where we can pick up again. I was told that since Michigan is a no fault insurance state Ohio drivers can't pick up there and I think that's why it's allowed (which is crazy seeing we are allowed to drop off there) and it's my understanding that when if a Michigan uber driver drops off in Ohio they don't have to end the trip until they are at the state line.

I've taken Uber home a couple times from Detroit and they have always ended the trip at my condo but I always tip well and the Ohio/Michigan line isn't that far away even if they did charge. If I were to take someone to Cleveland or Columbus which is over twice the distance as Detroit I would have to end the trip at drop off since I can pick someone up there.

To be fair to a lot of passengers Uber isn't up front about it in the fare estimate and should give a disclaimer when they enter the drop off point before hitting the request button. As a driver I only found out about this recently thanks to the local uber driver facebook page. But in the case of this lady she was fully aware of the policy and even bragged getting a $20 credit from Uber last time and not paying. I'd love to know if the other driver contested the cancel she pulled it on. I can't believe Uber would be willing to eat that kind of $ plus give a $20 credit to a passenger for pulling crap like this.



Cableguynoe said:


> I think that's exactly when you can do them. When you get a ride to an area where you cant pick anyone up.
> 
> Check out this thread and video. Good info.
> But i think you have to get pax to agree to this before hand. But Uber is ok with you doing that deal.
> ...


I was told that we didn't have to inform the passenger up front since it is in the T&C they agreed to. But from now on I'm just going to tell them. I really hate to tell them upfront because if someone tips me I end the trip there (even though I would make more charging the return trip than the tip in most cases). What I may do is just tell the passenger the reason they get charged for the return trip is that unlike Metro cars we can't pick up anyone and take them back and I have to deadhead it home with no compensation and if the passenger tips me I'll just thank them for the tip and tell them I'm ending the trip there and not charging for the trip back.

If someone is going from Detroit airport to Toledo it would probably still be cheaper in a lot of cases to take Uber since it's close to the border. But for someone going from Toledo to Detroit Airport a Metrocar would be cheaper in the end and they could ride in a town car instead of a toyota



NCHeel said:


> I don't see where that is binding in any way. We get a button to charge a rider extra when necessary? I've done several of these 100 mile one way trips to South Carolina where you can't pick anyone up till about 20 miles to the border. I refuse to do them now. A 3 hour trip for $60 makes no sense.


If you can't pick up where you are dropping off you should be allowed to avoid ending the trip until you hit the area where you can pick up again. So in your case you should be allowed to end the trip 20 miles after drop off when you hit the border where you can pick up again. What sucks in your situation or for the Detroit driver bringing a passenger to Ohio you aren't near your home area when you can start picking up Again. In my case as soon as I hit the border where I can pick up again I'm only about ten minutes from home.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

She is a repeat offender. Name & shame so other drivers won't have to deal with her chit. You should get paid.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

This is theft of service and can be prosecuted. file a police report for theft of service and demand Uber supply customer info to police.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> This is theft of service and can be prosecuted. file a police report for theft of service and demand Uber supply customer info to police.


I like that suggestion


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

I have had that happen twice, once was a mistake by the pax and the other intentional. In both cases I sent in an email via the app and it was corrected within a few hours. Uber can see that you picked up the pax and dropped her off. Should be no big deal. What is supporting saying about it?


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

I'd have taken my phone & snapped a pix of her in my car at that point (if u dont have a fash cam).


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

But I still don't see where it says you can do this. "May" is not "can" so show us or post the exact wording that says you can do this. I get rides to NYC once in a while and can't go back online until I am in NJ. If it's true, I'd love to keep the app in trip mode til I go back over the bridge or through the tunnel.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> Why in the hell is Uber allowing a passenger to cancel a trip and if they do why aren't they getting charged for the miles they were driven?


Because Uber is a pax-centric organisation. When a pax complains, Uber immediately drops to its knees and opens wide to service them.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

I agree with some of the other posts that you should take this one to the police and file a police report and get the cops involved. Also take it to a news corp if possible. This type of stuff is getting on my nerve and getting old. I got cancelled on mid trip a few weeks ago. I've had it happen several times now and don't remember it ever happening prior to about two months ago and I've been driving for 3 years. Why would they even have the option to cancel mid-trip? The only way this shit is gonna change is if the law gets involved. You were straight robbed.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

You don't offer water?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Just keep pestering Uber and they will give you the money eventually. I think the only reason you didn't get paid is because she complained. If she hadn't complained to Uber they would have automatically paid you up to the point of cancellation. Another lesson is you should email Uber immediately if you have a problem. If they'd gotten your email before her complaint, you probably would have been paid.

I honestly think contacting the police would not help. Possibly as a last resort. But really, Uber is the one who stiffed you in this case.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Human skulls sell for up to $600.00 . . . .


How much for a full skeleton?



handiacefailure said:


> She also *****ed during the trip I didn't have bottled water


Should have offered her some tap water from Flint!



handiacefailure said:


> I found out with the Uber agreement agreement I don't have to end the trip until I'm back at the Ohio/Michigan border


I don't think this is 100% accurate :/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> How much for a full skeleton?
> 
> Should have offered her some tap water from Flint!
> 
> I don't think this is 100% accurate :/


Over$2,700.00 for a complete science specimen model cleaned, disease free, registered , numbered and all bones attached & hinged for display

Cheaper if you want a bunch of dirty bones in a box.

They are
Becoming harder to purchase over the internet.
Used models sell much cheaper if you find someone who does not know the value.


----------



## LowIQCrazyMika (Jul 16, 2017)

Wtf


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

This is why you have to check the uber app every 15-30 minutes maximum.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

handiacefailure said:


> I live in Toledo OH near the Michigan border. Michigan is a no fault state so for some reason we can't pick up passengers there (even though we can take passengers there).
> 
> Our nearest airport is Detroit which is at least 50 minutes away and for a while I was refusing all Michigan rides unless the passengers told me up front they'd tip me a decent amount and I make them give me the tip up front (I got burned once by someone that promised to take care of me and their idea of taking care of me was giving me five stars). Not worth the deadhead time otherwise but I found out with the Uber agreement agreement I don't have to end the trip until I'm back at the Ohio/Michigan border so now I take any Detroit trips since I don't live that far from the border.
> 
> ...


Throw the body in the deep end of Lake Michigan.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Definitely tell Uber exactly what happened immediately- go to the fare details, "help" then "problem with rider" and tell them exactly what you said in this message, give them all the details and show them the screenshot and tell them that you absolutely *immediately* need to be paid, and that it is unacceptable for that type of thing to happen to a hard-working driver who has driven over 60 miles for an shady, lying pax. 

You need to be paid for that crappy experience and you cannot let that woman or Uber get away with not paying you, just keep writing to them and repeating what happened and send them the screenshot until you are paid. Tell them that they should be removing that rider and never allowing her to use Uber again due to her horrible treatment of riders and for the fact that she takes advantage of Uber and was bragging about taking advantage of them.

Uber tried Removing the payment for one of my rides where the pax told them that she "didn't feel safe as a passenger in my car", which was unfounded & ridiculous and she was just a cheap pain in the a** who wanted a free ride, literally. When I saw that I had not been paid for that ride and the reason given, I wrote to Uber immediately and told them that they could not just decide arbitrarily not to pay me, especially without even reaching out to me to find out if the claim was true, which it was not. I told them to add that amount of money back into my fares immediately, and if they ever think that they need to ask a question about a specific ride for any reason, before they mess with my earnings in any way they need to contact me on the phone to discuss what's been said by the rider. I was seeing red after that happened, I was livid. You don't mess with peoples earnings, especially when they're busting their ass to make a few bucks!


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Human skulls sell for up to $600.00 . . . .


I'm with you. There is always a market for human organs and body parts. And let's face it if you know where they live the rest is self-explanatory. Aleister Crowley said do what thou wilt.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Definitely tell Uber exactly what happened immediately- go to the fare details, "help" then "problem with rider" and tell them exactly what you said in this message, give them all the details and show them the screenshot and tell them that you absolutely *immediately* need to be paid, and that it is unacceptable for that type of thing to happen to a hard-working driver who has driven over 60 miles for an shady, lying pax.
> 
> You need to be paid for that crappy experience and you cannot let that woman or Uber get away with not paying you, just keep writing to them and repeating what happened and send them the screenshot until you are paid. Tell them that they should be removing that rider and never allowing her to use Uber again due to her horrible treatment of riders and for the fact that she takes advantage of Uber and was bragging about taking advantage of them.
> 
> Uber tried Removing the payment for one of my rides where the pax told them that she "didn't feel safe as a passenger in my car", which was unfounded & ridiculous and she was just a cheap pain in the a** who wanted a free ride, literally. When I saw that I had not been paid for that ride and the reason given, I wrote to Uber immediately and told them that they could not just decide arbitrarily not to pay me, especially without even reaching out to me to find out if the claim was true, which it was not. I told them to add that amount of money back into my fares immediately, and if they ever think that they need to ask a question about a specific ride for any reason, before they mess with my earnings in any way they need to contact me on the phone to discuss what's been said by the rider. I was seeing red after that happened, I was livid. You don't mess with peoples earnings, especially when they're busting their ass to make a few bucks!


The key word you want to use is "fraud".

Tell Uber that the passenger is trying to defraud both Uber and you by ordering service, obtaining same, and then cancelling the ride at the destination in order to obtain free service.

Then tell Uber that if you do not hear from them within 24 hours, you have no choice but to persue whatever criminal and civil legal options are available against the passenger.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

That's why I keep an aluminum baseball bat in my trunk. 

Example. Last week I was dropping off at the airport and it was a cluster **** around southwest and when my pax tried to exit a limo was pulling out ver very close to her door and scared her Meanwhile I was opening my trunk and stared at the driver. He looked away. Then I took the bat out and stared at his nice shiny limo. Spotless and dentless lol Then he stopped and waited fo my pax to exit. They put $5 on the tip via cc


----------



## IntelligentDonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

I would keep a print out of this trip in my car to show the next Pax that wants a ride to MI. Tell them that she and a few others have screwed it up for everyone.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> That's why I keep an aluminum baseball bat in my trunk.
> 
> Example. Last week I was dropping off at the airport and it was a cluster **** around southwest and when my pax tried to exit a limo was pulling out ver very close to her door and scared her Meanwhile I was opening my trunk and stared at the driver. He looked away. Then I took the bat out and stared at his nice shiny limo. Spotless and dentless lol Then he stopped and waited fo my pax to exit. They put $5 on the tip via cc


I've said it before, and I'll say it again --

If you carry a baseball bat in your vehicle, be sure to also carry a ball and a glove. Your attorney will thank you.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again --
> 
> If you carry a baseball bat in your vehicle, be sure to also carry a ball and a glove. Your attorney will thank you.


Does anyone have any actual verifiable confirmation that also carrying a ball and glove will get you out of potential trouble from carrying a bat in your car in the US?
Or that carrying a bat alone is actionable?

In the wake of the Heller case, there have been other court cases involving the keeping and bearing of non-firearm weapons, namely bludgeons, blades, and stun guns. Most, if not all, were victories for the causes of self defense and the 2nd Amendment. Given that, there should be no need to also carry a ball and glove when carrying a bat.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Does anyone have any actual verifiable confirmation that also carrying a ball and glove will get you out of potential trouble from carrying a bat in your car in the US?
> Or that carrying a bat alone is actionable?
> 
> In the wake of the Heller case, there have been other court cases involving the keeping and bearing of non-firearm weapons, namely bludgeons, blades, and stun guns. Most, if not all, were victories for the causes of self defense and the 2nd Amendment. Given that, there should be no need to also carry a ball and glove when carrying a bat.


This is from an attorney in Orange County, California --

http://socallawblog.blogspot.com/2014/02/what-kinds-of-weapons-can-i-legally.html

_*"Class 1*: Weapons that are illegal to own, possess, manufacture, import, sell, loan, give away, offer for sale, etc. Put simply, these weapons are ILLEGAL in California for any purpose. Theoretically, you could be arrested just for having them in your own home for self-defense (subject to some exceptions). _

_Any type of billy club, blackjack, sap, sandbag, sandclub, sap or slungshot (this is not a typo. a "slungshot", also called a "monkey fist", is a weighted ball on a rope). Courts have determined that "billy club" includes any type of bat, stick, club or baton if it's kept for use as a weapon, even for home defense. Wait, that can't be right. But it is. Keeping a baseball bat under your bed as a weapon for home defense is arguably illegal in California. That's right, a loaded shotgun under the bed = legal. Baseball bat under the bed = illegal. Of course, it would be virtually impossible for police to enforce this absurd law unless the bat were used to commit some sort of crime. In the absence of some other criminal activity, courts would likely find that the 2nd Amendment's Right to Bear Arms trumps California's nonsensical rule against club-type weapons in the home for self-defense."_
Later on he writes --
_
"Even if you are found to be in possession of an item that fits the legal description of a prohibited weapon, you might have a compelling argument that the item itself is not actually a "weapon". If it's an antique, an heirloom, a movie prop or the possessor has some innocent explanation for the item, then the item might not be a "weapon" within the meaning of the law. For example, a baseball bat could be used to play baseball or it could be used to break the knees of a rival bookie. If a person is found in possession of a baseball bat, a baseball glove, a bucket of baseballs and a pair of baseball cleats, then the bat itself is clearly a piece of sporting equipment and not a weapon. Of course, baseball bats may be used to legally play baseball in California. On the other hand, if a person is found with a baseball bat behind the seat of his car, with no other sporting goods in the vehicle, he's going to be arrested on suspicion of carrying an illegal baton_."

Granted, this is a California-based attorney, and what is illegal in the Golden State may or may not be illegal in the other 49 states or Canada.

If you want to carry just a baseball bat, be my guest. Personally, I'd think it would be in my best legal interests to also carry a ball and glove, but that's just me. Or, in the words of Remo Gaggi - "Why take a chance?"

And for the record - I don't carry a bat, ball, or glove. I have three hundred and fifty-seven reasons not to.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Did you get your money?


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

I-275 is Novi's closest freeway going South. If you would have stayed on that, it eventually turns into I-75. You would have completely bypassed any construction on 75 between 96 and Northline where it is shut down.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Can someone give me one good reason why a pax should be allowed to cancel a ride while its active? For the life of me, I can't figure out why this is even a "feature" from our beloved tech companies.


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrver (Aug 1, 2017)

Do not ask for tips up front . Inform them you charge a Deadhead Surcharge, payable before you accept the ride, in cash (unless you're like me and have a card reader and its app). You could be it on calculated trip time, or distance. I've seen $0.50 per mile for that surcharge mentioned. I look at it from a time perspective based on expected drive time per Waze or other app that takes traffic and road conditions into consideration.

If you use $0.50 there's not all that much difference between charging based on time or distance. For example, going from Herkimer, NY (Thruway #30) to NYC is about 3hrs 31min or 223 miles. This can be shown to the rider, before you accept the ride. You can then explain the DHS (DeadHead Surcharge). They pay it up from or can cancel and hope for a less informed driver. You will have given them a choice, so it isn't extortion by any means. Always get it up front.

Anyway ,that's my line of thought.
Using a card reader, as I can, does mean a minor loss from them taking their cut, is still better than trying to get cash without going to an ATM which means you've accepted the ride.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> Can someone give me one good reason why a pax should be allowed to cancel a ride while its active? For the life of me, I can't figure out why this is even a "feature" from our beloved tech companies.


A driver drops you off at your destination or any other place and continues to drive without ending the trip..... that would be a great reason to cancel a trip in progress.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> A driver drops you off at your destination or any other place and continues to drive without ending the trip..... that would be a great reason to cancel a trip in progress.


That situation would get adjusted if it were to occur post trip. Given the rest of the problems that occur with pax canceling during a ride, I don't see this as a valid reason given it doesn't occur often.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> That situation would get adjusted if it were to occur post trip. Given the rest of the problems that occur with pax canceling during a ride, I don't see this as a valid reason given it doesn't occur often.


I would say that it does occur often and is precisely the type of thing that the OP was attempting to do, he wanted to not end the trip until he returned to the state line where he was able to accept further rides.


----------



## 221CNY_UBERdrver (Aug 1, 2017)

It shouldn't allow it if the vehicle is moving, at the least.

Since they can cancel at any time, I'd always get paid my DHS (Dead Head Surcharge) up front on long trips. They have a choice to accept and pay the surcharge, or cancel the trip.

Also, if ride was accepted and milage has been recorded by system, fare should still be charged and payed, period. They can dispute it, but until resolved driver shouldn't be screwed over by not getting paid.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

221CNY_UBERdrver said:


> It shouldn't allow it if the vehicle is moving, at the least.
> 
> Since they can cancel at any time, I'd always get paid my DHS (Dead Head Surcharge) up front on long trips. They have a choice to accept and pay the surcharge, or cancel the trip.
> 
> Also, if ride was accepted and milage has been recorded by system, fare should still be charged and payed, period. They can dispute it, but until resolved driver shouldn't be screwed over by not getting paid.


I don't have a problem with your surcharge as it is agreed to before hand. I just would not cancel the ride as the passenger if I did not agree to it. I would expect you to cancel the ride as it is an additional term being applied by the driver. I agreed to pay you X for the ride if you come back and say I want X plus some amount Y than you need to cancel as it is you that has decided that the original agreement no longer is sufficient.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would say that it does occur often and is precisely the type of thing that the OP was attempting to do, he wanted to not end the trip until he returned to the state line where he was able to accept further rides.


How do you know that this occurs often, what are you basing this on? I've had two pax cancel on me mid ride. I have never kept the meter running past a drop off. Show me some facts please.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> How do you know that this occurs often, what are you basing this on? I've had two pax cancel on me mid ride. I have never kept the meter running past a drop off. Show me some facts please.


The OP indicated that is exactly what he does, I have had it happen to me as well.


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm guessing he didn't get his money, he didn't file a police report, and what we said was about as useful as pissing in the wind.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The OP indicated that is exactly what he does, I have had it happen to me as well.


Yes but that was part of the policy and therefore a valid reason to let the meter run past drop off (therefore no reason to let pax cancel it after drop off). That just strengthens my point - there is no valid reason that a pax should be able to cancel a ride while in progress because I think it causes more problems than it solves.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Inform passenger up front that driver is going to do this. If passenger accepts, then driver texts passenger* and has them reply with an Acceptance to the text outlining the Extra driving back to their market.

2. If passenger disagrees to the additional miles/time surcharge, have them exit the vehicle and they Cancel the Trip. If they do not Cancel, sit and wait for the 5 minute No Show and driver cancels for the fee.

*Passenger is aware of their 'in writing' acceptance and will rarely, if ever, try to rip-off driver. If they do, driver has the text messages to show Uber.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> Yes but that was part of the policy and therefore a valid reason to let the meter run past drop off (therefore no reason to let pax cancel it after drop off). That just strengthens my point - there is no valid reason that a pax should be able to cancel a ride while in progress because I think it causes more problems than it solves.


According to him it is a policy, as far as I am concerned once you drop me off if you do not end the trip than I will cancel it. If you believe that you are entitled to additional compensation than take that up with Uber. Once the passenger cancels the trip than the trip is over, drop them off. Contact Uber and let them know and work out your payment as Uber know exactly where the trip started and where it was canceled and should be able to compensate for that distance without any problem.



UberLaLa said:


> 1. Inform passenger up front that driver is going to do this. If passenger accepts, then driver texts passenger* and has them reply with an Acceptance to the text outlining the Extra driving back to their market.
> 
> 2. If passenger disagrees to the additional miles/time surcharge, have them exit the vehicle and they Cancel the Trip. If they do not Cancel, sit and wait for the 5 minute No Show and driver cancels for the fee.
> 
> *Passenger is aware of their 'in writing' acceptance and will rarely, if ever, try to rip-off driver. If they do, driver has the text messages to show Uber.


The only problem with this is that you have to start the trip to find out the destination. I as a passenger am not going to tell you where I am going before you start the trip that is not how all this works. If you refuse to follow the correct procedures than I am not worried about the cancelation fee as I will easily get it back once I report you for fraud.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> According to him it is a policy, as far as I am concerned once you drop me off if you do not end the trip than I will cancel it. If you believe that you are entitled to additional compensation than take that up with Uber. Once the passenger cancels the trip than the trip is over, drop them off. Contact Uber and let them know and work out your payment as Uber know exactly where the trip started and where it was canceled and should be able to compensate for that distance without any problem.
> 
> The only problem with this is that you have to start the trip to find out the destination. I as a passenger am not going to tell you where I am going before you start the trip that is not how all this works. If you refuse to follow the correct procedures than I am not worried about the cancelation fee as I will easily get it back once I report you for fraud.


No fraud to report. There are multiple legitimate ways to End/Cancel Trip in the App. Not everyone on this site is trying to work a scam. My suggestion is simply to offer a way for both sides to have a _fair_ end result.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> No fraud to report. There are multiple legitimate ways to End/Cancel Trip in the App. Not everyone on this site is trying to work a scam. My suggestion is simply to offer a way for both sides to have a _fair_ end result.





UberLaLa said:


> 2. If passenger disagrees to the additional miles/time surcharge, have them exit the vehicle and they Cancel the Trip. If they do not Cancel, sit and wait for the 5 minute No Show and driver cancels for the fee.


That is fraud as the passenger was there and ready for the trip, the driver just decided that he or she is not willing to drive for the already agreed upon compensation. To cancel no show expecting compensation is fraud.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is fraud as the passenger was there and ready for the trip, the driver just decided that he or she is not willing to drive for the already agreed upon compensation. To cancel no show expecting compensation is fraud.


Nope...Passenger is a 'No Show' - they are unwilling to _Show Up_ for the negotiation of the Independent Contractor's Terms.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Nope...Passenger is a 'No Show' - they are unwilling to _Show Up_ for the negotiation of the Independent Contractor's Terms.


Like I said easy to get the money back from Uber after you report the driver for fraud. I will let you fight that out with Uber as to if it is fraud or not as I have my money back and no longer care what the outcome is.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Like I said easy to get the money back from Uber after you report the driver for fraud.


Nah....Uber has your number. They only do 2 or 3 at the most of those...then they realize the time suck and put you on _ignore._


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Nah....Uber has your number. They only do 2 or 3 at the most of those...then they realize the time suck and put you on _ignore._


Perhaps but after a few times the driver is reported for such actions they just deactivate him or her. I have never not received a refund when something like that happens.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps but after a few times the driver is reported for such actions they just deactivate him or her. I have never not received a refund when something like that happens.


Or so you think. Uber actually does not deactivate that easily any longer. They have come to understand they need drivers more than riders...you guys are a dime a dozen that is much more easily replaced.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Or so you think. Uber actually does not deactivate that easily any longer. They have come to understand they need drivers more than riders...you guys are a dime a dozen that is much more easily replaced.


Like I said that is between you and Uber I don't care what happens as I already have my money back from such fraudulent activity and have no further skin in the game.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Like I said that is between you and Uber I don't care what happens as I already have my money back from such fraudulent activity and have no further skin in the game.


Except you are left standing there waiting for another car while the driver that rejected you is off driving another passenger.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Except you are left standing there waiting for another car while the driver that rejected you is off driving another passenger.


Perhaps a problem in less populated areas where I live it never takes more than five minutes at the most to get an Uber or Lyft.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps a problem in less populated areas where I live it never takes more than five minutes at the most to get an Uber or Lyft.


Five minutes is five minutes....and that after waiting the previous five minutes. And maybe, just maybe, next driver will do same. Drivers are getting smarter.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

It took lyft 20 minutes to pay me for a pax canceled trip last time, a world of a difference in support.

And we wonder why drivers track back people through their destination to go beat them with crowbar later that day.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Five minutes is five minutes....and that after waiting the previous five minutes. And maybe, just maybe, next driver will do same. Drivers are getting smarter.


Nope, I more than likely already have my next ride there before you get done messing around with your timer, There are multiple services and multiple people traveling who can order said services. Drivers who try and pull scams like you suggest are honestly very small in number most drivers actually just do the job that they agreed at the compensation already agreed upon without much fuss at all.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope, I more than likely already have my next ride there before you get done messing around with your timer, There are multiple services and multiple people traveling who can order said services. Drivers who try and pull scams like you suggest are honestly very small in number most drivers actually just do the job that they agreed at the compensation already agreed upon without much fuss at all.


No scam at all. Drivers are independent contractors. They only agree to the trip once they have all the details. Similar to passenger requesting the ride, if once the car arrives if they do not like anything about it or the driver they can cancel. Driver has same option to reject the trip when the rider does not Show Up.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> No scam at all. Drivers are independent contractors. They only agree to the trip once they have all the details. Similar to passenger requesting the ride, if once the car arrives if they do not like anything about it or the driver they can cancel. Driver has same option to reject the trip when the rider does not Show Up.


In your situation the rider did show up they just did not agree to your additional compensation that is outside what was already agreed upon. If Uber considers that fraud or not trying to get a no show out of that situation is between you and Uber. I just know that I will not be paying a no show for you attempting to renegotiate the agreement.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> In your situation the rider did show up they just did not agree to your additional compensation that is outside what was already agreed upon. If Uber considers that fraud or not trying to get a no show out of that situation is between you and Uber. I just know that I will not be paying a no show for you attempting to renegotiate the agreement.


No renegotiation here. It's in your Rider App. Driver simply pointing it out and advising passenger of their choices. Once passenger, who did not follow their Rider TOS opts to not comply, they can Cancel or pay the No Show fee.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> No renegotiation here. It's in your Rider App. Driver simply pointing it out and advising passenger of their choices. Once passenger, who did not follow their Rider TOS opts to not comply, they can Cancel or pay the No Show fee.


Good luck with that, I will let you and Uber fight that one out. It has no impact on me as I get my money back for reporting fraud and stating that you are demanding additional compensation. I will make sure that you cancel though so that you get the cancelation hit.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Good luck with that, I will let you and Uber fight that one out. It has no impact on me as I get my money back for reporting fraud and stating that you are demanding additional compensation. I will make sure that you cancel though so that you get the cancelation hit.


Nah....Uber no longer hits drivers with Cancellation when it's Rider No Show. And there is always Lyft. You see, it isn't like it used to be. Uber has reeled you passengers in and the tide has shifted. It's a Driver's world now. Uber does not need passengers that do not understand their TOS any longer.

Best thing for passengers like you, moving forward, is to call the driver as soon as they Accept the Trip. Politely request that they will take you out of area and let them know you are willing to pay the surcharge for such. Otherwise you have that first five minute wait; add the five minute wait to be Cancelled on as a _No Show;_ then the five minute wait for next car to very possibly do same. Time is money. Take responsibility for your trip and unique circumstances and you will be fine.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Nah....Uber no longer hits drivers with Cancellation when it's Rider No Show. And there is always Lyft. You see, it isn't like it used to be. Uber has reeled you passengers in and the tide has shifted. It's a Driver's world now. Uber does not need passengers that do not understand their TOS any longer.
> 
> Best thing for passengers like you, moving forward, is to call the driver as soon as they Accept the Trip. Politely request that they will take you out of area and let them know you are willing to pay the surcharge for such. Otherwise you have that first five minute wait; add the five minute wait to be Cancelled on as a _No Show;_ then the five minute wait for next car to very possibly do same. Time is money. Take responsibility for your trip and unique circumstances and you will be fine.


Nope no difference today. They may not care about your cancelation no show but they will care about the report of fraud and you demanding additional compensation. I do think that I will start ordering both Uber and Lyft and the first one there that accepts the trip with no problem gets the trip. If I get picked up by a driver than I just cancel the other vehicle. Could even have this multiple times as each rider in my party does it.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope no difference today. They may not care about your cancelation no show but they will care about the report of fraud and you demanding additional compensation.


Nah...it's in their Passenger TOS. Uber advises their drivers to negotiate this additional cost up front. And after the driver reports passenger for difficult...along with wasting both the driver's and Uber's time by ordering an Out of Area ride without knowing the TOS, and then being difficult when the TOS is explained to them, Uber will definitely block that passenger from inconveniencing that driver again. And, over time, as more drivers report that difficult passenger as well...said passenger will lose access to the platform.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Nah...it's in their Passenger TOS. Uber advises their drivers to negotiate this additional cost up front. And after the driver reports passenger for difficult...along with wasting both the driver's and Uber's time by ordering an Out of Area ride without knowing the TOS, and then being difficult when the TOS is explained to them, Uber will definitely block that passenger from inconveniencing that driver again. And, over time, as more drivers report that difficult passenger as well...said passenger will lose access to the platform.


We shall see, I have never had a problem yet and always get my money back when a driver attempts such. If that changes I will reevaluate until that time I will just keep on.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> We shall see, I have never had a problem yet and always get my money back when a driver attempts such. If that changes I will reevaluate until that time I will just keep on.


You will definitely get your money back, no argument there. It's the time it costs you and the hit you take to your passenger app.

Simply call driver in future and let them know you are traveling out of area and would like to make the trip fair for both yourself and them. If the driver is not helpful or cooperative, cancel right then. No charge to you or your passenger rep with Uber.

Best!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> You will definitely get your money back, no argument there. It's the time it costs you and the hit you take to your passenger app.
> 
> Simply call driver in future and let them know you are traveling out of area and would like to make the trip fair for both yourself and them. If the driver is not helpful or cooperative, cancel right then. No charge to you or your passenger rep with Uber.
> 
> Best!


Nope, I will change nothing like that. If a driver does not want to do the job than they can cancel and I will find another driver who is willing. I don't find it costs all that much time as there are very very few who do not do the trip as already agreed. It would cost me more time and aggravation to call when it is such a small number of drivers who do give problems and the chances are that I will have no problem.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope, I will change nothing like that. If a driver does not want to do the job than they can cancel and I will find another driver who is willing. I don't find it costs all that much time as there are very very few who do not do the trip as already agreed. It would cost me more time and aggravation to call when it is such a small number of drivers who do give problems and the chances are that I will have no problem.


Well you see...there lies the rub then. And I do thank you for helping me educate many many drivers on this via this thread discussion we have had.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope, I more than likely already have my next ride there before you get done messing around with your timer, There are multiple services and multiple people traveling who can order said services. Drivers who try and pull scams like you suggest are honestly very small in number most drivers actually just do the job that they agreed at the compensation already agreed upon without much fuss at all.


So basically what you are saying is that you are booking multiple drivers to your location?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> So basically what you are saying is that you are booking multiple drivers to your location?


I have not in the past, but I would if I start having difficulty in drivers getting there in a timely manor or started asking for extra compensation.


----------



## pjrxj (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber should pay you. I've had paxs in the past cancel while in a ride. I just emailed Uber and they paid me all the way to drop off drop off point. The possible reason you may not be able to pick up in Michigan (The Detroit Area) because of the car inspection requirement. The go around would be to use Lyft for pickups. Also it is common to not allow pickups out of you home area with Uber. With Lyft you can pickup out of your home area "temporarily" as long as you follow local rules. I live in ATL and Southfield. I'm registered in ATL with Uber/Lyft but I Lyft while I'm in Southfield.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TNCMinWage said:


> So basically what you are saying is that you are booking multiple drivers to your location?


Passenger is stuck with only being able to request one driver at a time on Uber. They either have to Cancel that driver or order on Lyft.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Passenger is stuck with only being able to request one driver at a time on Uber. They either have to Cancel that driver or order on Lyft.


If they have multiple people in their party, they could order more than one driver at a time.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Passenger is stuck with only being able to request one driver at a time on Uber. They either have to Cancel that driver or order on Lyft.


Yes I'm aware, but he could book a ride on Lyft simultaneously or another TNC. Or his friend could book a second Uber driver.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

TNCMinWage said:


> Yes I'm aware, but he could book a ride on Lyft simultaneously or another TNC. Or his friend could book a second Uber driver.


The comment was not for your sake ... think about it


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> Yes I'm aware, but he could book a ride on Lyft simultaneously or another TNC. Or his friend could book a second Uber driver.


That is true, and I see nothing wrong with it even though I have not done so in the past.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If they have multiple people in their party, they could order more than one driver at a time.


Yes but only scum does that and makes drivers waste time and money. Are you one of them?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> Yes but only scum does that and makes drivers waste time and money. Are you one of them?


I have not been in the past, however I do not rule out ordering more than one driver at a time and using whoever arrives first or whatever other criteria I decide upon quality of vehicle etc.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have not been in the past, however I do not rule out ordering more than one driver at a time and using whoever arrives first or whatever other criteria I decide upon quality of vehicle etc.


And screw your fellow drivers over? I knew there was something I didn't like about you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> And screw your fellow drivers over? I knew there was something I didn't like about you.


I am about getting the best service I possibly can for the lowest price I can get it for, if that means that not everyone is happy than so be it. I don't look to make friends from those who drive me around, or from those who I drive around.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am about getting the best service I possibly can for the lowest price I can get it for, if that means that not everyone is happy than so be it. I don't look to make friends from those who drive me around, or from those who I drive around.


Don't sugar coat it. You are driving people's operating costs up and screwing them over completely. You are responsible for angering drivers which leads to behavior responsible for the degradation of service. I've seen your dialogue with others in the past, you try and preach from a pulpit about quality service, this and that. But the reality is you are a scum, plain and simple. I'll give you one last comment before I block you and your useless distortion forever...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> Don't sugar coat it. You are driving people's operating costs up and screwing them over completely. You are responsible for angering drivers which leads to behavior responsible for the degradation of service. I've seen your dialogue with others in the past, you try and preach from a pulpit about quality service, this and that. But the reality is you are a scum, plain and simple. I'll give you one last comment before I block you and your useless distortion forever...


Drivers choose to accept a trip or not it is well known that there is no guarantee that you will get any money at all until you get there and either wait for five minutes if the passenger does not show up or you start the trip. There could be any number of reasons that I cancel on a driver when they arrive from the vehicle looks old or dirty or I just don't like that make or model, the driver looks creepy in my subjective assessment, etc.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Drivers choose to accept a trip or not it is well known that there is no guarantee that you will get any money at all until you get there and either wait for five minutes if the passenger does not show up or you start the trip. There could be any number of reasons that I cancel on a driver when they arrive from the vehicle looks old or dirty or I just don't like that make or model, the driver looks creepy in my subjective assessment, etc.


That's pathetic and hopefully karma will come back to you in spades. I think you enjoy knowing that most dislike you and your beliefs on this forum. I assume you had a childhood with parents that didn't care for you much, and you are re-enforcing that behavior here because that's all you know. Ok, you are now blocked as I no longer want to waste an ounce of time on your ridiculous thought process.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> That's pathetic and hopefully karma will come back to you in spades. I think you enjoy knowing that most dislike you and your beliefs on this forum. I assume you had a childhood with parents that didn't care for you much, and you are re-enforcing that behavior here because that's all you know. Ok, you are now blocked as I no longer want to waste an ounce of time on your ridiculous thought process.


I don't really care what others think about me. Perhaps that is from some childhood trauma I don't know, however I do not have any need for external validation especially from people who I don't know on some internet forum.


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't really care what others think about me. Perhaps that is from some childhood trauma I don't know, however I do not have any need for external validation especially from people who I don't know on some internet forum.


Why post on an internet forum frequently if you don't care of your views being validated? Troll?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

soontobeautomated said:


> Why post on an internet forum frequently if you don't care of your views being validated? Troll?





UberLaLa said:


> .then they realize the time suck and put you on _ignore._


Putting uberfunitis on ignore is the best way to be more efficient in the forums.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

soontobeautomated said:


> Why post on an internet forum frequently if you don't care of your views being validated? Troll?


For discussion, I don't need a pat on the back or agreement just the back and forth of discussion about something I enjoy talking about, and that is Uber.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

That's theft of services and I'm sure the police will happily arrest her, If she slandered you to uber affecting your relationship as a partner, sue her.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Irishjohn831 said:


> That's theft of services and I'm sure the police will happily arrest her, If she slandered you to uber affecting your relationship as a partner, sue her.


Not theft of service as I am sure that Uber has charged the passenger the correct amount, that stoped the second the passenger ended the trip. Perhaps even gave the rider a credit for their troubles, but that is between Uber and the passenger. What the driver gets paid is between Uber and the driver.

I doubt that the police would be all that interested in any of that as there is a dispute as to what is owed and the complication of Uber being in the middle of it and money not changing hands directly. My bet is that the police would advise you that it is a civil matter and you can take it up with the courts if you so choose. As to Libel telling the the truth is an affirmative defense to such claims additionally you may not even be able to bring a lawsuit with the arbitration agreements in place for most.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Putting uberfunitis on ignore is the best way to be more efficient in the forums.


Yup i had to this last week


----------

